# Help recipe ideas needed



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Its my 5th wedding anniversary on Saturday and as we have our LO now i dont want to leave her so want to make a romantic meal for us.
Point is i dont know what to do   I tend to do prawn cocktail starters or chicken tikka and make my own curry. But i wanna do something special this time.
I need a starter ( no fruit i dont like it   ) main course ( no rice he doesnt like it   ) and a sweet ( anything with choc   ) I can cook anything its just the ideas i lack  

HELP   

Luv sally x x


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

How about a nice Spag Bol for main course  Yummy !!!

Also - no chocolate - but I have an excellent recipe for a Lemon Meringue cake which is georgous and great for special occasions - it is dead easy to make too.  Let me know and I will PM you the recipe.

T xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

What about smoked salmon to start?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

my friend does starters that are easy and tasty like king prawns /fish or chicken goujons or spring rolls and sweet chilli dipping sauce (from M+S or any supermarket), he also does a Jamie Oliver chilli mussel recipe.

Have a look on the bbc website for recipes as all the cooking programme receipes are on there, did you see Gordon Ramsey do that cook along programme he did scallops for starter and steak and chips.  
Another friend made champgane chicken- its in a creamy white sauce and lovely, could serve with mash and veg. 

My friend also made choc cheesecake- she got the receipe on the web.

M+S so those lovely chocolate surprise melting pudding with the chocolate sauce inside the choco pud!! or what about making a chocolate bread and butter pudding (I think Delia has a receipe but you will find one online)

L x


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi Sallyanne

I belong to a cookery group here in Geneva and have made or tasted some very easy to make and tasty recipes in the last few months, here are a few suggestions and if you want any of the recipes let me know:

Entrees
Carrot and Ginger Soup
Smoked Salmon and Prawn Slice with a Chilli Lime Dressing
Tomato, Mozzarella & Basil (Caprese Salad)
Asparagus soup

Main Course
Lamb or Chicken Curry
Slow cooked Entrecote Beef
Beef Bourguignon

Vegetable accompaniment
Sweet potato with roasted garlic puree
grilled asparagus
dauphinois potatoes
French peas

Desert
Tiramisu
Banoffee Pie
Cheese cake with port poached pears
Chocolate mouse

Wishing you a very Happy Anniversary and many congratulation on the arrival of Freya, hope you have a lovely meal and evening whatever you decide to cook.

Jennie
x


----------

